# New boy



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Since Rocky died, I wanted another PEW dumbo. I've been browsing around, and then saw that a rescue in my area had a litter with PEW dumbos. I got pretty excited, and already know the lady who was fostering them. He was pretty sweet at her house. He was giving me kisses and running up to me. Now that he's at a new home he's pretty scared. He mainly wants to just sit on my shoulder and hide in my hair. I'm sure he'll come around.

Anyway, here's my new baby boy. He's 5 weeks old. He still doesn't have a name so any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard somewhere that you're a huge Harry Potter fan, so I think you should go with Harry Ron Dumbledore the third. 

I suggested "Iggy" in your lasted thread, in honor of Rocky... short for Igneous, which is a type of rock. Now that I see him, I think it still works. Or maybe "Quartz" since he's white.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I actually really like Iggy, but the boyfriend said no. Haha, he's a butt.



Schmea said:


> I heard somewhere that you're a huge Harry Potter fan, so I think you should go with Harry Ron Dumbledore the third.


Hahaha. Evil!


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

Brizzle said:


> I actually really like Iggy, but the boyfriend said no. Haha, he's a butt.


Hehe... no worries, a name's gotta "feel" right to both of you, or it doesn't work.

Oh, and I forgot to say it in the first post: he's frickin' adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Schmea said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say it in the first post: he's frickin' adorable. Congrats!


Hehe, Thanks. ;D


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

He's adorable!


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

aww he's cute!! 

what about Rocco? (one of my boys was named Rocco, well it was short for Qute Rockabilly Riot)


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

That is just too freaking adorable.


----------

